# Solved: Powerpoint: File won't open



## Zack Barresse

Okay, this is odd. I've got a powerpoint file that, I believe, was developed in Office 97. The file gives me an error when I try to open it:


> PowerPoint can't open the file type of file represented by _[filepath]filename.ppt_.


When I click show help the text displayed is:


> The selected file does not appear to be a valid Microsoft Office PowerPoint file. It might be another kind of Microsoft Office System file or a file created by using a different program.
> Try double-clicking the file in Windows Explorer to see if another program will open it. If PowerPoint opens again when you double-click the file in Windows Explorer, it is possible that the file is not a PowerPoint file but that its extension was renamed to be that of a registered PowerPoint file type (such as .ppt, .pptx, .pps, .ppsx, .pptx, .pot, or .potx) but the file is not a PowerPoint file.
> To determine which program can open the file, try any of the following:
> Contact the original author (if known) to find out which program was used to create this file. Then rename the file with the correct extension so that it can be opened by that program.
> Try opening the file in other programs.
> If you, or someone you know, are very knowledgeable about software, examine the file header in a text editor to determine which program can read the file.
> Another possibility is that the file was damaged during transfer from another computer. If the file was transmitted over a modem, try re-transmitting the file.
> Lastly, the file might have become corrupted. If you have a backup copy of the file, use it. It is not currently possible to reverse file corruption.


This did work with Office 2003, and I did try the Office 2007 Converter Pack. I'm not good with PowerPoint and am not sure what the deal with 2007 is (the main culprit). I do not have this problem with any other file types, but all of these specific (there is a group of them) power point files. All other Office files work just fine. I've also tried these files on other computers of like configuration (Win XP, Office 2007) with the same exact error/results. Any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Since this is a group of files that don't open on any computer with any version of Office, the problem is with the files. You need more information on who created them, were they re-named and perhaps aren't valid PowerPoint files?


----------



## Zack Barresse

They are valid powerpoint files, and I used them in Office 2003 successfully many times. They appear to be of a valid type (extension and everything). They are prepared lesson plans (and proprietary). They were not renamed either. I'm not really sure what to do or where to look. I don't mind uploading them to the web, but I'd pm you the url. The smallest file is around 25 MB.


----------



## DoubleHelix

So they just don't open with PowerPoint 2007? Then open them with PowerPoint 2003, re-save them as the new version, and then convert them to PowerPoint 2007 files.

This is what happens when old data isn't properly maintained.


----------



## JohnWilson

For "security reasons" 2007 won't open some older types of ppt files. If you install SP3 then 2003 won't either.

If you have already installed SP3 then there's a registry fix scroll down here to find the downloadable fix.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938810


----------



## slurpee55

M$ is going to make it easier to fix that pain than the registry thing, too. However, firefytr, I would suggest you get someone with 2003 and no SP3 (or, someone who has fixed the security patch) and have them try to open them - and if they can, have them save them as 2003 PowerPoint files.


----------



## jimr381

Fire can you try something for me? Can you try using the "New Slide" button in the "Home" tab and selecting "Reuse Slide." From here browse for the file and see if you can insert it into a new presentation. I am not saying this is a fix, but I want to see if it is a work around since I do not have any files that it does not like.


----------



## JohnWilson

Hi Jimr

I got a "Cannot open file" message when I tried with some old files I have, Good idea though.

I can open the files I have in a patched 2003 SP3 and resave them and they open fine in 2007 then


----------



## slurpee55

Zack, you hear that? If you need someone to try it for you , send the files to me.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Thanks all.

@Jim: I got the same error John received. But thanks though. 

@DH/John: Thanks for the tip! I do not have 2003, but I know someone who does (  ). These files are actually quite large. I'll try the conversion in 2003 and let you know.

I'll go ahead and mark this as Solved though. Again, thank you all very, very much!


----------



## jimr381

Not a problem. I was just throwing out some ideas as well. I like some of these threads to get brainstorming going.


----------

